# New Guy



## uberdawg (Jun 15, 2014)

Hey guys. Just wanted to introduce myself and say hi. Been lifting for 20+ years and doing what I can to keep in shape and not get old too fast .
Anyway..My research kind of brought me here. I have been snooping for a while and thought it was time I poke my head out!


----------



## Riles (Jun 15, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## 1HungLo (Jun 16, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## bar_belle (Jun 16, 2014)

Great! Welcome


----------



## brazey (Jun 16, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## breakbones (Jun 16, 2014)

Welcome 


ANABOLIC AMERICA 
30%off enter: breakbones30
www.anabolicamerica.net


----------



## Jenie (Jun 17, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jun 18, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Newexpopharm (Jun 20, 2014)

Welcome on Board!


----------



## duper (Jun 20, 2014)

Welcome.


----------



## basskiller (Jul 11, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## h-as.pharma (Jul 13, 2014)

Welcome!


----------

